# Paracord wrist strap for thumb trigger release



## blackiephillips (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey guys I got bored during some down time at work and made a wrist strap for my carter release. What do you guys think?

Kory


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice!


Sent from 15ft up on the side of a tree!


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

blackiephillips said:


> Hey guys I got bored during some down time at work and made a wrist strap for my carter release. What do you guys think?
> 
> Kory


I like it


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Do you notice the cords in the finger grooves when you draw the bow? 


Sent from 15ft up on the side of a tree!


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 4, 2012)

Any thoughts on making others? I'd like one for a release I have.


----------



## blackiephillips (Jan 21, 2007)

Z-Rider said:


> Do you notice the cords in the finger grooves when you draw the bow?
> 
> 
> Sent from 15ft up on the side of a tree!


Haven't used it yet on the bow. But I used a loop of string to simulate it and so far I haven't noticed it. I'm going to shot later today and ill let you know.


----------



## blackiephillips (Jan 21, 2007)

Sneezy said:


> Any thoughts on making others? I'd like one for a release I have.


Well I have a couple of people on here asking so I will look into pricing and let y'all know. I have never sold anything like this before so not sure.


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 4, 2012)

It's cool and thanks for looking into it, definitely let me know.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Z-Rider said:


> Do you notice the cords in the finger grooves when you draw the bow?


yeah, he will. a lot.


----------



## Ford1978 (Mar 18, 2013)

If that's a Carter (which it looks like), try running the cord throught the hole in the trigger lock. I have an Insatiable 3 and that's where I ran mine.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Ford1978 said:


> If that's a Carter (which it looks like), try running the cord throught the hole in the trigger lock. I have an Insatiable 3 and that's where I ran mine.


That's where I ran d-loop cord through on mine to keep it in my hand while I hunt. I get paranoid about leaving it on the string...so I just tie it to my wrist and through the hole in the trigger lock on my chocolate addiction...


----------



## blackiephillips (Jan 21, 2007)

caspian said:


> yeah, he will. a lot.


Yeah I did notice it I'm going to have to change it up.


----------



## blackiephillips (Jan 21, 2007)

J-Dubyah said:


> That's where I ran d-loop cord through on mine to keep it in my hand while I hunt. I get paranoid about leaving it on the string...so I just tie it to my wrist and through the hole in the trigger lock on my chocolate addiction...


I didn't have anything that i could fit through the hole at work but I'm going to try a few things. I'll let you guys know what works for me.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

I would like to hear how this shoots for you. Let us know!


----------



## blackiephillips (Jan 21, 2007)

While I was shooting it wasn't that noticeable but I could still tell it was there but not distracting too much. I have not been shooting a thumb release for long so i am not exactly accustom to a particular way the release feels. I am probably going to get some mini paracord or d loop material and secure it to my carter through the hole it the trigger lock. Although I guess if I continue to shoot it this way I would get used to the feel of having the cord this way.


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

I use d loop material through the hole on my Carter. Maybe just use enough d loop through the hole to attach the para cord to. Great job on the wrist strap though.


----------



## Taperunner4 (Dec 9, 2009)

Would drilling a hole or two be possible? Thought about tossing one of mine into a drill press.


----------



## blackiephillips (Jan 21, 2007)

I wouldn't do that if it were me but you could talk to the manufacturer and see if it would cause any problems with the release I you do drill a couple of holes in it.


----------



## JRD84 (Jan 14, 2012)

The ones my wife makes and sells we use #62 serving string in the trigger lock hole and loop it to a clip on the end of the wrist strap.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

I know this sounds a little crazy but I shoot a similar release ( carter chocolate) off a lanyard around my neck. I use the small hole in the trigger as the attachment point. I have been shooting this set up for at least 3 years without any mishap. I always have my release right in front of me and after the shot I just drop the release and my right hand is free to reload or what ever I need.


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Tunaboy said:


> I know this sounds a little crazy but I shoot a similar release ( carter chocolate) off a lanyard around my neck. I use the small hole in the trigger as the attachment point. I have been shooting this set up for at least 3 years without any mishap. I always have my release right in front of me and after the shot I just drop the release and my right hand is free to reload or what ever I need.


Man I hope you never let the release slip out of your hand!


Sent from 15ft up on the side of a tree!


----------



## blackiephillips (Jan 21, 2007)

Okay here is what I have done so far.... I don't have any d-loop string right now and haven't made any trips to buy any. But, I took the cords out of the paracord and braided them together and looped them through the hole on the trigger lock on my carter. Also I made another wrist strap. 

Also these are the only carabiners that I have. I am going to get some that are either black or blue to improve the look. 

Tell me what you think.


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 4, 2012)

I really like the first one.


----------



## blackiephillips (Jan 21, 2007)

Final version. I found some #325 paracord that fit through the hole in the trigger lock. And braided the #550 around the #325.


----------



## justinhonkytonk (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

nice work man. i like that alot.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

blackiephillips said:


> I didn't have anything that i could fit through the hole at work but I'm going to try a few things. I'll let you guys know what works for me.


Melt some 550, and get a nice thinned out point on it. I do that when I have to replace rest cords on QAD's


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

You inspired me. I put this together this morning


----------



## blackiephillips (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks good. I get on a kick and do a few things. I am now trying to figure out what I'm doing next.


----------



## Kleinhardtm (Nov 22, 2016)

Have been trying to figure out what to do for a wrist strap on my Carter Just B-Cuz and love these ideas. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

buckman2591 said:


> Melt some 550, and get a nice thinned out point on it. I do that when I have to replace rest cords on QAD's


You can also gut about an inch or so then burn it to a blob then kinda make a point like you said. I find some projects that's the only way I can thread 550 through something small. And hemostats are always a bonus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

Pittstate23 said:


> View attachment 1693741
> 
> 
> You inspired me. I put this together this morning


Nice work. I LOVE the Max Pro 4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

Taperunner4 said:


> Would drilling a hole or two be possible? Thought about tossing one of mine into a drill press.


That's what I did on my Tru Ball Max Pro 4. Here's a link to some pics from another similar thread. It's absolutely possible but when I did it to mine, I just accepted the warranty would be voided. What do you have? Mine was aluminum and I started with very small hole then a bit or 2 bigger til I could thread paracord. 

Personally didn't use my drill press, but only cuz I'm cocky, ha, but definitely would recommend it should you decide to to get a hole straight through.

Actually, Tru Ball now makes the Tru Ball Max Pro Plus 4, which is the EXACT same thing except, *gasp, it has a lanyard hole.



https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2056787&p=1110166173#post1110166173

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2056787&p=1110168509#post1110168509


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

blackiephillips said:


> Looks good. I get on a kick and do a few things. I am now trying to figure out what I'm doing next.


Do a shoulder sling. It will keep you busy for a week. Ha, or at least that's how long mine took, course, did it off and on watching tv.


----------



## PRidd17 (Jul 27, 2019)

Sweet


----------



## Hayescj21 (Aug 1, 2019)

D loop cord would do just fine too. I have used it for many things. Nice idea!


----------



## tka4217 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice job


----------



## 21nwingate (Jul 22, 2019)

nice final version


----------



## Robbo Bobcat (Feb 4, 2017)

nice


----------



## rpolensky (Jul 26, 2007)

Really like para cord. So many uses.


----------



## JACCatskills (Dec 19, 2019)

I thought about the drill on my Stan Sx3 heavy metal but if definitely voids warranty. Instead, I tied the 550 para "wrist strap" I made to the release through the small trigger cocking button hole with braided decoy cord. It's thin and strong at the same time. works like a champ. I was paranoid about just holding the release in my hand but the wrist strap gave me peace of mind!


----------



## Simon223 (Dec 26, 2019)

Wow nice


----------



## joon1911 (Nov 4, 2019)

Cool project,May have to try to make one myself


----------



## upchurch_k (Jan 13, 2020)

Pretty slick, even got the paracord to match.


----------



## DaveMFLock (Aug 1, 2016)

The scott pursuit.... just saying


----------



## Gentry0621 (Jan 23, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## cruysen (Feb 1, 2019)

Nice job. especially with the matching colors


----------



## morenor12 (Jan 8, 2021)

I think I'll have to eventually do this!


----------

